# Catfishing @ Deer Creek



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathunter and I have been talking about fishing somewhere in the middle of each of us for a few years now. I'm thinking of trying Deer Creek next year. I don't want to know people's "hot spots" if there are any, but I would like to know of the type of Catfishing pressure there, if any at all. We would be fishing out of a boat and not at the paylake known as the Deer Creek Spillway.  paylake in reference to the shoulder to shoulder fishermen.) 

I have a 14 foot Tracker Deep V w/ a 9.9 Merc and was hoping this boat would do alright on the lake. We're a couple of river fishermen looking to possibly try lake fishing a few times this year.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the boat setup:


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

melon,that boat ought to be fine for deer creek.fished it for many years.don't know much about the flathead fishin in it,but there are tons of channels in it.there have been flats caught out of it,i caught a big one about 2 pounds outta there,lol.there have been some 30's taken out of it.lot of wood for them to hide in.haven't done much fishin from a boat on it.but i know in front of the swimming area there are some humps in the bottom that holds fish.
make sure ya get a map,the upper end where deer creek runs into the lake is pretty shallow and stumpy,but if ya hit that channel right,specially in early spring or in the fall,they are all over it.caught three or four fish ohio channels in one day in the spring there.overall,its not a bad lake.there is some fishin pressure for cats,but mostly it is from channel anglers off the bank,from my perspective anyway.also on the se side of the lake,to the end of the right side dam wall,there is a point,and a cove on the other side,tat point is kinda shallow,and there is a stump that would eat that 9.9 for breakfast.make sure you stay closer over toward the dam wall.well,that water is down now,probably would be a good idea to scope it out,get a good feel of how the bank and the shallower spots look.i live about 15 minutes from it,if ya get a hair one day,post and i will show ya around the lake.me and my brother took out my dads pontoon a few times on it,but the depth finder doesn't do more than find depth,so i can't help ya out any more than that.but we are in the process of fixing that little problem,lol.make sure ya get some shad,they really like em in there.

shouldn't take ya too long to putt putt up and down the lake with that little motor


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

you need to add more pole holders so you can fish 360 degrees instead of just out the back of the boat. if you look at the deer crick catfish club tourney results i'd say that lake is dink city USA.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got plenty more holders, but the front is so uncomfortable & a pain in the rear to fish form. Yea it does seem like Dink city, no Flats were caught in their tourneys last year. That says a lot.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking boat, I havent heard of many big cats out of Deer, plenty of Channels but not many flats.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bryan,that boat is perfect for hoover,so if it's not comfortable,i'll trade  
and hoover isn't ful of dinks either


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I really am hoping to make it to Hoover on the 1st. It sounds fun.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you think the bite is slow on the Scioto get ready for a big suprise! reservoir "flattie" fishing demands WAY more patience, more than what ive got thats for sure. no way i could do it from a boat, id go crazy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an option for when the Scioto is flooded, which when that happens, it's not like the GMR it's unfishable for a couple weeks at a time.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey H20 have you been to GMR lately? I havent been up there since I moved. Misfit and I fished Deer Creek several times in his 14fter so it's fine. Hoover is a lot better lake in my opinion! Although if your just speaking cats Misfit would have the better input as I usually fish for eyes and crappie


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ZFish, 

I need a good working 30 HP for my boat, got one?


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope only motors that I have right now is an old 10hp Merc in Raiders Garage and a 56 # 12/24 v trolling motor. I'm sure if I look around good I can find someone who has one  Looking in a range from say 25 to 40 or specifically for a 30? Youd be better off finding a 25 or 40 as there are a lot more of those around then 30 or 35's


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Bryan, I know where a nice 35 Long shaft w/ controls is right now and this guy would make you a great deal on it, let me know.  
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Hey Bryan, I know where a nice 35 Long shaft w/ controls is right now and this guy would make you a great deal on it, let me know.
> Salmonid


yeah, i think his motor is just fine. i honestly do beleive his wife is dumping water in the tank to keep him home more often  go ahead and buy it, then i can sell him my 9.9


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have caught a few channels out of the front of deer creek where the white bass run. Other than that I fish in the spillway. Catch a lot of channels, most in the 2-5 pound range. You will get fish in the 8-10 pound range pretty common though. I have caught flatheads from the 2 to 20 pound range. I dont really fish for just cats when I am there though. I have seen a couple flatheads pushing 40 lbs caught in the spillway. I just got a boat so I might try it out there this coming spring/summer. There is a huge supply of shad, and I have most of my luck on the cats with cut shad, chicken livers, or just plain minnows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I fished there last winter and saw a man snagg a big flathead at the spillway right where the tube is. So I know they are in there. Good luck if you go and if jack cant make it then I would be more then happy to be the netman. Deercreek is out my backdoor.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay Trap, I'll have to remember that. If we find a bank spot to hit @ night, we could all 3 go.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i think that most people who fish deer creek cat tourneys are more or less channel fishermen.i have caught small flats out of there,so there must be some mommas and poppas swimmin in there somewhere.....


----------

